# Attn. Dock builders



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I need a quote to move a boat lift and set four pilings in sandestin, please either pm me or call 850-346-3061 my name is Andy


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishinmagician (1/24/2009)*I need a quote to move a boat lift and set four pilings in sandestin, please either pm me or call 850-346-3061 my name is Andy


Hi Andy....If you don't get a response here on the forum, call Meredith Lumber and ask for Daniel. I know he knew someone that did that kind of work, I don't know if he still has contact with them. If you talk to Daniel, tell him I said Hello. We both attended a wedding and he introduced Gulf fishing to me. Damn him:banghead:banghead


----------



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

thanx good to hear from you, I am in Destin now and lovin it call me sometime I lostall of my numbers


----------

